# If Russia demanded of the USA to give Alaska and parts of California back ...



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

If Russia demanded of the USA to give Alaska and parts of California back ...

..... what would you answer Russia then?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)




----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The US bought the property from Russia--"Seward's Folly."...The price at the time was equivalent to 37cents per ac in 2020 dollars.(!) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Purchase

If they want it back, we'd set a price like any real estate deal....They couldn't afford it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’d give them San Francisco if they come get it!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Mexico will be available for free once they all move up here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> I’d give them San Francisco if they come get it!


Heck, I might haul it over there for them.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Berwick said:


> If Russia demanded of the USA to give Alaska and parts of California back ...
> 
> ..... what would you answer Russia then?


Like Doc said, we paid for Alaska fair and square. A better analogy would be Mexico wanting Texas back. 

And the current admin would probably just give it away.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Farmerga said:


>


You may well laugh! 
But if Putin really wants Alaska back - what then?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Berwick said:


> You may well laugh!
> But if Putin really wants Alaska back - what then?


It never belonged to the Soviets. It used to belong to the Russian Czar.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

But if he tried to take it you know we would fight for it.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

mreynolds said:


> A better analogy would be Mexico wanting Texas back.



No - the example of Mexico is far less dramatic.
Mexico is not a world power with nuclear weapons.
And the idea is also less original.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

mreynolds said:


> It never belonged to the Soviets. It used to belong to the Russian Czar.


Putin feels he IS a Russian Czar or Tsar.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Since Germany is funding the war in Ukraine, perhaps you should focus your attention on stopping those euros from going in his pocket.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Berwick said:


> Putin feels he IS a Russian Czar or Tsar.


If he came to take Alaska we would push them back all the way to Moscow.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Berwick said:


> If Russia demanded of the USA to give Alaska and parts of California back ...
> 
> ..... what would you answer Russia then?


🙄


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Berwick said:


> You may well laugh!
> But if Putin really wants Alaska back - what then?


I would personally ensure that “Russia” became the 51st state of the USA…


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

California for sure but Putin can see Alaska from there


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Hiro said:


> Since Germany is funding the war in Ukraine, perhaps you should focus your attention on stopping those euros from going in his pocket.


I thought I had opened a half-funny half serious topic,
And now you must answer with a hostile and partly insulting idea, as if I was personally responsible for Putin's war.
Not in good taste.
When will you reproach me for being personally responsible for Hitler and for the First and Second World War?

Over and out.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Berwick said:


> I thought I had opened a half-funny half serious topic,
> And now you must answer with a hostile and partly insulting idea, as if I was personally responsible for Putin's war.
> Not in good taste.
> When will you reproach me for being personally responsible for Hitler and for the First and Second World War?
> ...


Sometimes the reality of poor decisions is a bitter pill. Frankly, Western Europe as a whole bears a good bit of responsibility for what is going on in Ukraine. Deciding the CO2 emissions from Russian energy is much better for the planet than their own energy has enriched and empowered Russia and enabled this tragedy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Some posters hope to receive only responses that fit their expectations. That usually doesn’t go well.

Logically, if the OP was half humorous and half serious, the humorous replies are in the lead by a good margin.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If Putin thinks he is having a hard time taking over the Ukraine, as the song goes, "Baby, you ain't seen nothin' yet". We have nukes and a president who has already said Putin cannot remain in power. Remember that the reason the US joined WWII was because we were attacked. That didn't go very well for Japan or Germany. Of course our govt would then rebuild the economy and in 20 years, Russia would become a center of major manufacturing.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Berwick said:


> You may well laugh!
> But if Putin really wants Alaska back - what then?


Same response.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

I wonder what else has belonged to Russia once?
Maybe there is a half-forgotten part of Africa that once was a Russian colony? 
And Putin now says: "I want to have my Africa back!"

Or East Berlin?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Putin would have a better chance of getting part of Africa back than he would Alaska or California.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Putin would have a better chance of getting part of Africa back than he would Alaska or California.


It looks like he has already started with Africa ....



> *Russia in Africa: What's behind Moscow's push into the continent?*
> 
> 
> *The Russian private military contractor Wagner *has hundreds of mercenaries on the ground in Libya*, according to a leaked UN report.*
> ...


More:









Russia in Africa: What's behind Moscow's push into the continent?


Will Russia's renewed interest in Africa make it a key player in the region?



www.bbc.com





This time Putin has a private army ....


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> It never belonged to the Soviets. It used to belong to the Russian Czar.


Good point...That's what was so horrendous about that BO/Iran deal where BigBrutha gave them $1B+ in greenbacks. He claimed the money was theirs, being held in escrow after the Shah died--He had already paid for military equipment, but was deposed before it could be delivered...

...Now, I ask you, if you paid for, say, custome storm windows on your cabin, but before they could be delivered, Maron Brando and The Wild Bunch came and drove you off your property, and then you died-- should the window company give the money back to Marlon?

BO et al. are anti-American subversives trying to hand us over to our enemies.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> If Putin thinks he is having a hard time taking over the Ukraine, as the song goes, "Baby, you ain't seen nothin' yet". We have nukes and a president who has already said Putin cannot remain in power. Remember that the reason the US joined WWII was because we were attacked. That didn't go very well for Japan or Germany. Of course our govt would then rebuild the economy and in 20 years, Russia would become a center of major manufacturing.


Yea, but both in WW I & II, it wasn't so much our military manpower that tipped the scales in favor of the Allies, but our industrial capacity....We don't even make our own steel anymore, let alone assemble anything.

Not a good situation, strategically speaking.

Our benevolence in rebuilding those we have defeated was satirized in the book _The Mouse That Roared_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

doc- said:


> Yea but both inn WW I & II, it wasn't so much our military manpower that tipped the scales in favor of the Alliesl, but our industial capacity....We don't even make out own steel anymore, let alone assemble anything.
> 
> Not a good situation, strategically speaking.


And Hitler's arrogance that led him to believe he couldn't be beaten. If he had forced production of airplanes like the US did, WWII would have lasted longer.

You have a good point about our current lack of manufacturing capability. Right now a lot of our stuff is made in, or mostly imported from, China. If China and Russia join forces we would be in serious trouble.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I keep getting Russian spy vibes.....


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Berwick said:


> If Russia demanded of the USA to give Alaska and parts of California back ...
> 
> ..... what would you answer Russia then?


That's an ugly question.

Russia won't demand anything from any part of North America. It would have to be in a position to just take what it wants instead of making demands. So that means going to war first and defeating its opponents which would be both USA and Canada combined.

If Russia or even China or any other nation for that matter indicated (asked, demanded, whatever) that they wanted Alaska it would mean that they intended to go to war against both Canada and USA and defeat both of them together and take over North America.

And if America for some reason decided to simply sell or give away Alaska (without war or being defeated) to any other country besides Canada then that would mean that America was declaring war on Canada because America knows that Canada could never tolerate for any nation other than USA or Canada to be in possession of Alaska. Especially not Russia!!! But America can't declare war on Canada because it knows it would be declaring war on itself equally if it did that because Canada would retaliate by completely shutting off and destroying the taps that America has become entirely dependent on for both its financial and energy survival on a global basis. So it's better for both Canada and USA to remain friends and if USA decides to get rid of Alaska and California (which ain't going to happen) then it would hand them over to Canada. But they'd still have a civil war on their hands if they did that.

See, it's all rather complicated and would get much more complicated by things that you don't know about, and Russia wouldn't want to get itself embroiled and be the cause of a continental mess like that unless it was already the most powerful nation in the world and had everyone under its control. Which it isn't and doesn't.

.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> And the current admin would probably just give it away.


Sad as it is, that depends entirely on what shade of purple it is.

They are that shamelessly partisan. Everything is about the vote that will get them the opportunity for their kids to sit on foreign energy company boards and take in cash for them. If giving away Texas helps their chances to grift foreign money, they’d tie a bow on it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Paumon said:


> That's an ugly question.
> 
> Russia won't demand anything from any part of North America. It would have to be in a position to just take what it wants instead of making demands. So that means going to war first and defeating its opponents which would be both USA and Canada combined.
> 
> ...


The way you talk about Canada as if it bore of some sort of significance is absolutely adorable.

Yes, sweetie. Canada is a “real country”, too.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> ...Canada would retaliate by completely shutting off and destroying the taps that America has become entirely dependent on for both its financial and energy survival on a global basis..


*Release date: 2021-04-14*

Imports of crude oil decreased by 20% in 2020, from 693 thousand barrels per day (Mb/d) in 2019 to 555 Mb/d. *The United States (U.S.) continues to be the largest source of Canada’s imported crude oil. In 2020, 77% of Canada’s oil imports came from the U.S.*





__





CER – Market Snapshot: Crude oil imports decreased in 2020, and so did the cost


Market Snapshot: Crude oil imports decreased in 2020, and so did the cost




www.cer-rec.gc.ca





That's from the Canada Energy Regulator (CER) which if I'm not mistaken is a governmental agency... no??? It appears that the oil... if not the vitriol... flows both ways.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The bigger question RE: Alaska, in my opinion, is why Canada is denying us the “land bridge” that we cleary deserve. We could probably settle for British Columbia and the Yukon.

After all, they do speak American, there, and I’m pretty sure I saw a picture online of some Nazis in Ontario. It’s only right. We’re permanent, veto-wielding members of the UN Security Council, and Canada’s never even been on it.

What do you say, Canada? Seems like it’s all done but the shouting, to me. You don’t stand in the way of us taking BC and the Yukon, and we won’t bomb Quebec into rubble. It’s a good deal. You really should take it.

We don’t want to hit you. Don’t make us hit you.



_PS: Take notes, @Berwick. That’s how you draw an inflammatory analogy. _


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

Berwick said:


> You may well laugh!
> But if Putin really wants Alaska back - what then?


Here is where making ridiculous comments without as deep an understanding of history as high school level politics. I remember Reagan’s “Tear down this wall” speech - I was on deployment in the Navy. In the late 1980’s, we already showed Russia what would happen IF he wanted it back, as well as our ability to enter his own back door. In fact, my amphibious ship (USS Tarawa) departed our home port, and went radio silent with the rest of the fleet, and headed North. We initiated an amphibious assault on Adak Island, AK. As we approached international waters, there were Russian Bears flying overhead, and at least one Russian submarine surfaced watching us (all just over into international waters). We landed, and did our thing. Not long after, Russia did “tear down that wall”. I hope that puts this none-sensical thread to rest, as we have clearly already shown the answer to that question.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ah, but Reagan was good for kicking butt and taking names. The current president is good at arming enemies. Maybe the next figurehead will care more about protecting our people and our borders


----------



## JOAT (10 mo ago)

Good luck with that. 

The people of Alaska own more weapons than the Russian army. 

Even our Russians would fight against Russia. 

Behind every blade of grass...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was kind of surprised to see hikers carrying rifles when we went hiking near Eagle River. But there was a lot of bear scat on the trails (the few that were still open) and a woman had been attacked in the Greenbelt in Anchorage shortly before we arrived. Alaska is nothing like I ever experienced before or since. Yes, I really want to go back.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> *Release date: 2021-04-14*
> 
> Imports of crude oil decreased by 20% in 2020, from 693 thousand barrels per day (Mb/d) in 2019 to 555 Mb/d. *The United States (U.S.) continues to be the largest source of Canada’s imported crude oil. In 2020, 77% of Canada’s oil imports came from the U.S.*
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you, that is correct. I didn't mention any particular resources that come out of Canada's taps because there are so many of them, but as far as oil products are concerned, oil is certainly the #1 golden egg resource for USA at present and it flows both ways. Only with USA importing a great deal more oil from Canada than the fraction that Canada imports back again from USA after it's been refined in the States. Canada is USA's top source of all oil imported by USA: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

My point was that if for some reason America had to sell or give away Alaska then Russia wouldn't be in the running for any reason, whether Russia demanded it or not. USA isn't going to sound its own death knell by killing the golden Canada goose that lays the most golden eggs for it just so some enemy foreign country can have an easier back door access to going to war against North America. It's going to keep Alaska _"in the family"_ so-to-speak by giving it to Canada instead.

Unless of course USA decided to join forces with Russia and China so the three of them could conquer and control the whole world? Not likely, right?

.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

At first it looks ridiculous - but only at first.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Berwick said:


> If Russia demanded of the USA to give Alaska and parts of California back ...
> 
> ..... what would you answer Russia then?


My answer would be the same as if the American Indians asked for their land back. "Pound Sand"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> go to war against both Canada


That is so funny


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> My answer would be the same as if the American Indians asked for their land back. "Pound Sand"


Do you know there are some people in California demanding the land back that their family sold many years ago? California agrees with them.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Another good reason not to live in California.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Berwick said:


> At first it looks ridiculous - but only at first.


Yes. It is ridiculous! 

Maybe your being from Germany gives you a different perspective. 

From an American point of view, it's ludicrous.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Berwick said:


> At first it looks ridiculous - but only at first.


Berwick, I don't think it's ridiculous or far-fetched because historically that kind of thing has been known to happen with other people and cultures around the world, including treacherous betrayals in the past in North and South America by Europeans towards both other Europeans and non-Europeans. 

So there's nothing new about the concept but I'm curious to know what prompted you to ask the question? Do you think Russia is going to demand the return of Alaska and parts of California?

.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Paumon said:


> So there's nothing new about the concept but I'm curious to know what prompted you to ask the question? Do you think Russia is going to demand the return of Alaska and parts of California?


To answer both questions:

a) I read it in the news somewhere
b) not yet - at least not officially - but one never knows, does one?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Here is the news:



> Still, on a Sunday news program in Russia, parliament member Oleg Matveychev included Alaska in a list of demands in response to the war in Ukraine and the economic harm caused to the country by U.S. sanctions.
> 
> “Let’s think about reparations. The harm these sanctions caused us cost money. Return of possessions, including possessions of the Russian Empire, Soviet Union and even parts of Russia that are now occupied by the United States,” Matveychev said in the interview.
> 
> ...











A Russian lawmaker wants Alaska back. ‘Good luck with that!’


Alaska politicians and historians were quick to scoff at a call from a Russian parliament member to return Alaska and a former outpost in California to Russian hands amid Russia’s war in Ukraine.




www.adn.com


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Berwick said:


> Here is the news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Paumon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> .


You are welcome!


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Some info about Fort Ross - or: Форт-Росс



> *Fort Ross* (Russian: Форт-Росс), originally *Fortress Ross* (pre-reformed Russian: Крѣпость Россъ, tr. _Krepostʹ Ross_), is a former Russian establishment on the west coast of North America in what is now Sonoma County, California. It was the hub of the southernmost Russian settlements in North America from 1812 to 1841. Notably, it was the first multi-ethnic community in northern California, with a combination of Native Californians, Native Alaskans, and Russians.[4] It has been the subject of archaeological investigation and is a California Historical Landmark, a National Historic Landmark, and on the National Register of Historic Places. It is part of California's Fort Ross State Historic Park.


And:



> The present name of Fort Ross[5] appears first on a French chart published in 1842 by Eugène Duflot de Mofras, who visited California in 1840.[6] The name of the fort is said to derive from the Russian word rus or _ros_, the same root as the word "Russia" (Pоссия, _Rossiya_)[7] and not from Scottish "Ross". According to William Bright, "Ross" is a poetic name for a Russian in the Russian language.[8]



More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Ross,_California


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

And btw: Who of you has ever heard of Fort Ross before?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)




----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Would you know what Alaska and the German island of Heligoland in the North Sea have in common?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> My answer would be the same as if the American Indians asked for their land back. "Pound Sand"


There were tribes that roamed from one area to another, one tribe attacking another tribe, killing and taking whatever they had, including "their" land.
Who sorts out which tribe has dibs on what land?
And who sorts out who had the land prior to the 17th century Indian who decided he wanted it?
Any descendants from North American Indians of 5,000 years ago ready to file their own claim?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Well shoot, why didn't you just say so. Spain should get Texas, Mexico and California and most of South America. France should get Louisiana and areas north. And England the rest. Italy should get most all of Europe and Mongolia should get most of Russia. 

Problem solved.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Well shoot, why didn't you just say so. Spain should get Texas, Mexico and California and most of South America. France should get Louisiana and areas north. And England the rest. Italy should get most all of Europe and Mongolia should get most of Russia.
> 
> Problem solved.


Actually, I think Iraq owns everything north of Africa, and Chad owns everything South of the Mediterranean. There are only two countries, now. Iraq and Chad.

I’m sure everything will be fine.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Berwick said:


> I thought I had opened a half-funny half serious topic,
> And now you must answer with a hostile and partly insulting idea, *as if I was personally responsible for Putin's war.*
> Not in good taste.
> When will you reproach me for being personally responsible for Hitler and for the First and Second World War?
> ...


You are proposing this "half funny" topic as if the individuals on this forum would have anything to do with your proposed question. As if anyone here can say what "would happen." As if anyone here has any control at all over that!

So @Hiro asking you a similar ridiculous question is exactly the same.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

This whole thread reminds me of a song:"Right In Two"


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You are proposing this "half funny" topic as if the individuals on this forum would have anything to do with your proposed question. As if anyone here can say what "would happen." As if anyone here has any control at all over that!
> 
> So @Hiro asking you a similar ridiculous question is exactly the same.



I did not accuse anybody of anything.
But Germany and Berwick personally were accused of helping Putin in his terrible war against Ukraine.
That's different!
I do not want to have anything to do with you and that accuser anymore.
How tasteless can one get.
Have you no feeling how such an accusation can hit and hurt?
And you must defend that?

I only asked: "What do you think?"
Such a question can always be asked.
I did not expect anybody to KNOW!

Over and out forever.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One can only hope.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> This


How can I put you on igno?
I cannot find "igno" on your profile.
Are you a mod that cannot be put on igno?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

wow.
Definitely didn't "accuse" you of anything.
wow.

wild to post about touchy subjects and then get testy and defensive and "hurt" when people respond with "what they think."

People here who know me, know I am absolutely not out to hurt anyone, I was simply explaining to you that your "hypothetical" question was the same as what @Hiro was saying.

It's all hypothetical.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow.


Must you go on and on and on?
Can't you just leave me alone at last?
I wanted to put you on igno.
How can I do it?
Or are you a mod?
Then you should know better than to keep attacking me so unfairly.
Or must I leave the forum so that I am at last free of your permanent unfair attacks?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Can somebody help me to put that daughter on igno?
Or is leaving the forum the only way to escape those unfair attacks?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow.
> Definitely didn't "accuse" you of anything.
> wow.
> 
> ...


What I posted that Germany was funding Russia's invasion of Ukraine is proven fact, not hypothetical. Every single day Germany, along with many other European nation, buys Russian oil and gas which funds their aggression. @Berwick apparently can't handle the truth or got mad that I suggested he take that up with his government, rather than talking nonsense about an Alaska takeover.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Berwick said:


> How can I put you on igno?
> I cannot find "igno" on your profile.
> Are you a mod that cannot be put on igno?


“igno” is for the weak who can’t function outside of their safe space.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Berwick said:


> Can somebody help me to put that daughter on igno?
> Or is leaving the forum the only way to escape those unfair attacks?


While it is silly and weak to ignore someone on a forum, if you really want to, click on their name next to one of their posts, a dialog box will appear, in the top right corner you will find three dots in a vertical line, click on that then click on "ignore".


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Berwick said:


> Can somebody help me to put that daughter on igno?
> Or is leaving the forum the only way to escape those unfair attacks?


Go ahead and put me on igno too. I don’t know if she or @Hiro accused you of supporting the war on Ukraine, but I will.

Germany has acknowledged that it doesn’t have the strength to stop buying Russian oil, so your government is funding Putin’s murder of civilians.

Your home has its own breaker or fuse box, and gas valve. It’s under your power to turn them off and stop sending your money to Russia, even if your country won’t. You choosing to leave them on is a choice to continue sending money to Russia with which to shoot and bomb Ukrainian civilians. It’s a choice you’re making to continue the comfort and convenience of your life.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Go ahead and put me on igno too. I don’t know if she or @Hiro accused you of supporting the war on Ukraine, but I will.
> 
> Germany has acknowledged that it doesn’t have the strength to stop buying Russian oil, so your government is funding Putin’s murder of civilians.
> 
> Your home has its own breaker or fuse box, and gas valve. It’s under your power to turn them off and stop sending your money to Russia, even if your country won’t. You choosing to leave them on is a choice to continue sending money to Russia with which to shoot and bomb Ukrainian civilians. It’s a choice you’re making to continue the comfort and convenience of your life.


It is simpler to clutch your pearls than be in the cold and the dark. Sending money and weapons to Ukraine, while also sending money to their invaders doesn't seem like a good idea fiscally or morally. But, who am I to judge?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> It is simpler to clutch your pearls than be in the cold and the dark. Sending money and weapons to Ukraine, while also sending money to their invaders doesn't seem like a good idea fiscally or morally. But, who am I to judge?


Didn't Germany send helmets?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Didn't Germany send helmets?


?? ??
This kind?










Or this kind?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> It is simpler to clutch your pearls than be in the cold and the dark. Sending money and weapons to Ukraine, while also sending money to their invaders doesn't seem like a good idea fiscally or morally. But, who am I to judge?


@Berwick is literally funding both sides of the war.

I don’t care. It’s his money, and his conscious.



I guess, with morals like those, you _need_ that “igno” button.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Actually, I think Iraq owns everything north of Africa, and Chad owns everything South of the Mediterranean. There are only two countries, now. Iraq and Chad.
> 
> I’m sure everything will be fine.


Oh yes, the devil is in the details.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Oh yes, the devil is in the details.


I’m not the devil, but I am of 100% African descent. I have an indisputable claim to reparations from every nation on earth, except Chad of course, for stealing my homeland.

I accept gold, silver, and real estate.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought Germans had thicker hide....


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I just want to be very, very clear, I never accused or attacked @Berwick 

I stated a perspective. It was taken completely the wrong way.


Never, in any way, is that my intention on this forum. I have stated in other posts, I am not into arguing or debating. 

I am *not* into making people feel bad or saying mean things.

Honestly, I keep my opinion to myself most of the time if I think it is going to offend someone. 

Not much more I can say about this.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I looked, just out of curiousity. But on members who limit the ability to see their whole profile, there is no way to put them on ignore.

On a side note, if we gave California back to Russia, it would make way to allow Puerto Rico to finally become a state without changing the current national flag. (joking)


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I just want to be very, very clear, I never accused or attacked @Berwick
> 
> I stated a perspective. It was taken completely the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Some people look for reasons to get offended. I have found that people like generally find what they are looking for whether it is real or not.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I looked, just out of curiousity. But on members who limit the ability to see their whole profile, there is no way to put them on ignore.
> 
> On a side note, if we gave California back to Russia, it would make way to allow Puerto Rico to finally become a state without changing the current national flag. (joking)


I copied this from a post by @Pony . I believe this still works.


"If you hover over their avatar, the 3 Magic Dots appear in the upper right corner of the mini-screen that pops up. "Ignore" is one of the options."


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> Like Doc said, we paid for Alaska fair and square. A better analogy would be Mexico wanting Texas back.
> 
> And the current admin would probably just give it away.


Be ok with me.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

KC Rock said:


> Be ok with me.


Maybe we could straighten them out down there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The Texicans could straighten out Mexico if our hands weren't tied by the U.S. government.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The Texicans could straighten out Mexico if our hands weren't tied by the U.S. government.


Did you hear what the gov. said yesterday? About chartering buses to DC? 

We might even straighten them out up there if he does it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. If he needs funds, I'll chip in.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The reference:








Gov. Abbott pledges to bus illegal immigrants to DC


Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said Wednesday that he would charter buses to send migrants entering his state to Washington.




alphanews.org


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Berwick said:


> And btw: Who of you has ever heard of Fort Ross before?


I spent some time visiting Fort Ross in 1998 when I was driving back to Canada after visiting relatives in San Diego and I took the coast highway for as far as I could. I stayed overnight at a small town near the mouth of the Russian River, and it was actually the Russian River that impressed me the most. It was the only place I've visited in California that has natural, delicious fresh, soft, pure, sweet water. Sweet and pure enough that the town took their community and household drinking water directly from the river. It was so good I filled up several 1 gallon jugs straight from the kitchen tap in the motel that I stayed at so I could use that as drinking water for the rest of my journey north back to BC and what I think is the best water in the world. 😊😉 

The only other location in USA out of all the places I've visited in USA that has such high quality pure water as the Russian River does is the water that comes from underground springs in the Rocky Mountains in Montana. It's a precious treasure that those two locations in USA have (or at least had .... I don't know if it's still as abundant and good as it was before western water resources started drying up and disappearing with the changing climate).

As for Fort Ross, it is very similar to the other coastal forts and watch posts that are placed at intervals along the west coast overlooking the Pacific Ocean.

.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The Texicans could straighten out Mexico if our hands weren't tied by the U.S. government.


Maybe that is the solution right there. _Let_ Mexico have Texas back. Texas would have Mexico straightened out in a few years’ time, and, before you know it, there’d be plenty of Americans wanting to get into Mexico. The US would be diminished without Texas, but the benefit of having a southern neighbor we could count on would offset the loss.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I copied this from a post by @Pony . I believe this still works.
> 
> 
> "If you hover over their avatar, the 3 Magic Dots appear in the upper right corner of the mini-screen that pops up. "Ignore" is one of the options."


It doesn't. Oh well, not like I want to put her on ignore anyway.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

What he, kinda, said.




Farmerga said:


>


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

As if it's our country to sell?



doc- said:


> The US bought the property from Russia--"Seward's Folly."...The price at the time was equivalent to 37cents per ac in 2020 dollars.(!) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Purchase
> 
> If they want it back, we'd set a price like any real estate deal....They couldn't afford it.


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paumon said:


> I spent some time visiting Fort Ross in 1998 when I was driving back to Canada after visiting relatives in San Diego and I took the coast highway for as far as I could. I stayed overnight at a small town near the mouth of the Russian River, and it was actually the Russian River that impressed me the most. It was the only place I've visited in California that has natural, delicious fresh, soft, pure, sweet water. Sweet and pure enough that the town took their community and household drinking water directly from the river. It was so good I filled up several 1 gallon jugs straight from the kitchen tap in the motel that I stayed at so I could use that as drinking water for the rest of my journey north back to BC and what I think is the best water in the world.
> 
> The only other location in USA out of all the places I've visited in USA that has such high quality pure water as the Russian River does is the water that comes from underground springs in the Rocky Mountains in Montana. It's a precious treasure that those two locations in USA have (or at least had .... I don't know if it's still as abundant and good as it was before western water resources started drying up and disappearing with the changing climate).
> 
> ...


My father was stationed in Alaska, and i lived there for 7 years fishing the Russian river in the 70’s before it really got pounded by tourists. From what I hear now, you could walk a mile upstream from fishing pole to fishing pole and never touch the water. Food is so expensive up there, that fishing was work. Russian River was one of the places we would go that were more enjoyable than the others, but there were about four families that would travel together, and we would divide up all of our fish to help augment the exorbitant food costs. We used to cross and head upriver to fish in order to get away from the tourists. My father had his Viet Nam pack board that we would use to pack the fish out to a safe spot to clean them. I remember I walked up a bit further, passing a spot or some idiot had cleaned his fish right there on the river break. I told myself not to fish there but I did anyway. A bear came down behind me and ate my half full stringer. I was wearing hip waders, and somehow I made it across the river without a single drop getting into my hip waders - Ha! I remember thinking, as i watched my catch getting eaten, that i would have to start all over trying to get my limit before heading back to camp (this was for food and jot fun).


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

bubba42 said:


> My father was stationed in Alaska, and i lived there for 7 years fishing the Russian river in the 70’s before it really got pounded by tourists......


Thanks for your post. Sounds like you had some exciting times fishing the Russian in Alaska.

I didn't know there was a river named the Russian River in Alaska. But I looked it up now after reading your post and I'm guessing this is Alaska's Russian River that you are talking about, it's located on the Kenai Peninsula : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_River_(Alaska) 

The Russian River I was talking about is the one in North California, the mouth of it is 10 miles away from Fort Ross which overlooks the Pacific Ocean : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_River_(California) 

.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

When I lived one mile from Pacific Beach, Washington, visitors always commented on how good the water at our house was (community well for about ten houses). Of course, I lived there long enough to take it for granted.

Later, after I moved to Olympia, Washington, I ended up buying a high end water filter system, though I was in a rental. Good tasting water spoils you. The filter didn't make water taste as good as at Pacific Beach, but it kept it from tasting bad.

Often, I'd go to downtown Olympia with my five gallon water jugs and fill up at the community artesian well. That was some pretty decent water too. 



Paumon said:


> [T]he only other location in USA out of all the places I've visited in USA that has such high quality pure water as the Russian River does is the water that comes from underground springs in the Rocky Mountains in Montana. It's a precious treasure that those two locations in USA have (or at least had .... I don't know if it's still as abundant and good as it was before western water resources started drying up and disappearing with the changing climate).


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paumon said:


> Thanks for your post. Sounds like you had some exciting times fishing the Russian in Alaska.
> 
> I didn't know there was a river named the Russian River in Alaska. But I looked it up now after reading your post and I'm guessing this is Alaska's Russian River that you are talking about, it's located on the Kenai Peninsula : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_River_(Alaska)
> 
> ...


It was, and my apologies! I didn’t mean to take the post in another direction. ‘Your’ Russian River is gorgeous, and looks quite a bit warmer than ‘mine’


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@bubba42, it's a conversation. Thread drift happens. At least the bear was more interested in the fish than you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think this cartoon has been around awhile but seems relevant.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

mreynolds said:


> Did you hear what the gov. said yesterday? About chartering buses to DC?
> 
> We might even straighten them out up there if he does it.


Do you think the illegals are going to go along with the plan?


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Chief50 said:


> Do you think the illegals are going to go along with the plan?


(laugh)...
They'll probably sneak off the greyhounds along the way. Look for smiles on the faces of businesses needing help, 

having skilled laborers show up out of nowhere.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

bubba42 said:


> It was, and my apologies! I didn’t mean to take the post in another direction. ‘Your’ Russian River is gorgeous, and looks quite a bit warmer than ‘mine’


Don't apologize. Like Danaus said, it's a conversation so thread drift happens. And I learned something new because of your post.

.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> I think this cartoon has been around awhile but seems relevant.
> View attachment 108521


Only you, can prevent salmon from being eaten.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Berwick said:


> You may well laugh!
> But if Putin really wants Alaska back - what then?


Same as I say to Nancy Pelosi, Come and take it!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Same I say to Nancy Pelosi, Come and take it!


He wouldn't be that stupid.


----------

